# What if the she wins



## WI_Trapper (Jan 20, 2006)

If Hillary Clinton wins in 2008 And Bill Clinton is 'appointed' to fill her Senate Seat And Either live to retire 'they' (together or alone)

Would get....Two US Presidential retirement checks,
Two US Senate retirement Checks, And A retirement check from the State of Arkansas . About the only thing they MIGHT NOT get is..
A Social Security Check....But I wouldn't bet on it....I understand old Bill has earned $40,000,000 in the past six years. What a guy!

AND THE REST OF THE STORY...

Hilarious Rotten Clinton ,As a New York State Senator,
Now comes under the' Congressional Retirement and 
Staffing Plan,' Which means that even if she never gets re-elected,
She STILL receives her Congressional salary until she dies.
(Would it not be nice if all Americans were pension eligible after only 4 years?)

If Bill outlives her,He then inherits HER salary until HE dies.
He is already getting his Presidential salary until he dies.

If Hillary outlives Bill, She also gets HIS salary until she dies.

Guess who pays for that?

It's common knowledge that in order for her to establish NY residency,
They purchased a million dollar-plus house

In upscale Chappaqua , New York

Makes sense!

They are entitled to Secret Service protection for life. 
Still makes sense. Here is where it becomes interesting.

Their mortgage payments hover at around $10,000 per month.

BUT, an extra residence 'had' to be built within the acreage to 
house for The Secret Service agents .

The Clinton 's charge The Federal government $10,000 monthly rent For the use of that extra residence, which is about equal to their mortgage payment. This means that we,

The taxpayers, Are paying the Clinton 's

Salary,

Mortgage,

Transportation,

Safety and security,

As well as the salaries for their 12 man staff and,

This is all perfectly legal!

There my

:2cents:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

and that my friends is how the democrats work!


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Come up with some new falsehoods. That one has been around the block a few times.

http://www.snopes.com/politics/clintons/landlord.asp


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

hunter9494 said:


> and that my friends is how the democrats work!


Yep.and I bet we're paying for more than what was stated above, but we just don't know it


----------



## upland420 (Dec 27, 2004)

hunter9494 said:


> and that my friends is how the democrats work!


Last time I checked the Clintons were _*elected by citizens*_. They are entitled to whatever perks the elected office they hold/held offer. Surely you arent so *ignorant* as to think Republican officials (like papa Bush and Jr) arent receiving the exact same perks for offices they held/hold? I suppose no Repubs were involved in setting up said perks either? Those sound alot like perks offered to fat cat business CEOs who are generally: *REPUBLICANS*!

Dont worry, she has about as much of a chance at being elected prez as you do of earning a Phd.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

So what......they are entitled to it if it's allowable......wouldn't be any different if they were Republicans.

As for their retirement checks.....no different than my wife and I.We get each others even if and when one of us dies.It is set up that way.

Since he was a president.....he is entitled to secret service protection.....

This thread is just some more garbage blasting the Clintons.I'm sure all odf us take advantage of every tax break allowable.We would be stupid if we didn't.....same with them.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

She won't win.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'll agree with you on this one Ken. I can't remember though, do they get full salary at retirement. Pardon my laziness, I don't have time to google it. I think that is a little high for all of them, since most of us get about 50% or less after 35 to 40 years.

As for upland420:


> Dont worry, she has about as much of a chance at being elected prez as you do of earning a Phd.


There is that liberal condescension again. I'm convinced, I will believe everything you tell me from now on.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

The presidentail salary is a joke to us and them. They make 10 times that money and use it to go on a vacation once or twice. The country spends more money on building a planes wing then they do for his yearly salary. I have more important stuff to worry about now, like gas prices.


----------



## OhioGooseBuster (Feb 8, 2008)

This has turned into quite a topic!

Maybe Ralph Nader will win and make the entire country better?? LOL :rollin:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

if she wins im moving to canada


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

TANATA said:


> The presidentail salary is a joke to us and them. They make 10 times that money and use it to go on a vacation once or twice. The country spends more money on building a planes wing then they do for his yearly salary. I have more important stuff to worry about now, like gas prices.


Your point does give pause for thought. We tell our kids to get their priorities straight, and then we can't. It is crazy that a football player or a movie star makes more than our president. However, they don't keep getting paid full salary when they retire. What is odd is that after four or eight years your set for life. Salary is poor, retirement is great. 
I would like to give our politicians performance standards. Don't meet them and your out.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

im with you trapper, packing everything and leaving!


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

im with both of you, i said it from the begining!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Don't let the door hit you in the *** when you leave!!!!
You think hillary is too liberal, good luck up in the Tundra!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> good luck up in the Tundra


 

Ya, things would have to go down hill a lot to put us in second place to anywhere else. I don't underestimate the current three stooges though. If anyone can do it one of those three could.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

hitlery is in there whineing about the media being pro obama.

maybe she needs to spend more money on her coverage. DUH


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Neither of them are going to win anyways and Hillary is almost out. Going to be McCain baby!!!!


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

woot woot!


----------



## theodore (Nov 3, 2007)

I have reached the point where listening to impassioned people saying liberal or conservative sickens me. Its the same sh%#, just different colors. I will waste my vote on Nader. Again.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

theodore said:


> I have reached the point where listening to impassioned people saying liberal or conservative sickens me. Its the same sh%#, just different colors. I will waste my vote on Nader. Again.


You may think you sound cool, but that is an irresponsible attitude. So your going to waste your vote because no one wants to play with you by your rules?

If the political world was red and green people would talk about red and green. It isn't, our political division is based on personal beliefs and divided along those lines. The terms liberal and conservative are simply terminology that describes one platform or the other.

Our current candidates are variable liberal with Obama furthest to the left, Hillary in the center, and McCain furthest right, but still left of the American political spectrum. The only more radical candidate would be Nader. So if you want to leave the sandbox and take your bat and ball and play with Ralph that is your choice in a free nation, but your right your wasting your vote.

This year I don't feel like I have a dog in the fight. I guess I will just criticize anything I don't like about all of them, and complement them if they advocate doing something smart. Since you don't believe in the American process that leaves the rest of us to pick up your slack.

What is Nader today, and does he have something coherent that he stands for? If your going to vote for him perhaps you could tell us why. Does he have a real agenda, or is he just a spoiler determined to foul the machinery if he can't have his way?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

honestly i dont think mccain is much better then obama hes better then hitlery but him and obama are about a horse a piece huckabee is the best person LEFT i liked thompson from the start then south carolina didnt vote for him i agree get out and vote if you can even if it is for the lesser of 2 evils


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

yea seriously dont waste your vote!


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I liked Thompson too. And, yes, I believe it is voting for "The lesser of two evils". But I have to stick with a Republican. But in NY it doesn't matter who I vote for. There are more Democrates in NY City than there are Republican/Conservative voters in the rest of the state. Over all, this State is about 2 to 1 Dems to Republican. What's funny, of the 62 counties in this state I there there is only 8 or 9 counties (5 of which make up NYC) where the Dem's out number the Republicans. In a National Election any vote in NY for a Non-Liberal is a wasted vote.


----------

